
A Bitcoin booster got $2.3M after being bitshamed for being poor - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1151233/andreas-antonopoulos-got-2-3-million-in-bitcoin-donations-after-roger-ver-bitshamed-him/
======
cableshaft
It led to a good outcome. If anyone deserves to be a crypto millionaire, it's
Andreas, for everything he's done for informing people about what Bitcoin is
all about. He's responsible, at least indirectly, for why the price is so high
today.

As for Roger Vers' comment, not everyone was in a good financial position in
2012 and 2013. I wasn't. If I was, I would have bought enough bitcoin that I
would have easily been a millionaire by now. But instead I watched from the
sidelines, and bought a small amount at a time when I could and did my best
not to be in a position where I was forced to sell, which still happened at
one point when I was unemployed for four months.

I'm in a much better position nowadays, but still not so well off I can afford
more than $100 each month to invest into it.

------
659087
The fact that shaming people for failing to be rich is so common within the
crypto community that it has a name, says a lot about the crypto "community".

Kind of reminds me of another "community" that crypto enthusiasts have been
claiming to be morally superior to since day one. Unsurprisingly, they share
several other ugly traits between them as well. Greed being the most
prominent.

------
randomThoughts9
Not trying to defend Roger Ver, but that is an awful interpretation. He wasn't
shaming anybody for being poor.

He was just trying to emphasize, what in his view is a discrepancy between
what some people preach and what they do.

~~~
bastawhiz
Except he made a bad assumption. So not only was he wrong, he made his invalid
point at the expense of someone else's reputation.

------
vivab0rg
This is a very well-deserved recognition for someone who has poured countless
hours of his life to educate the world about Bitcoin and the ongoing crypto-
currency revolution. I bought his Mastering Bitcoin book when it was still in
Beta, and it surely changed my life for good. Thanks Andreas!

